# Covenant Theology & Lutheranism



## cupotea (Oct 16, 2004)

I've only just begun reading Covenant theology, so keep in mind that this is new to me. I was wondering how it differs from the Lutheran emphasis on"Law/Gospel." 

Lutherans traditionally divide all of Scripture into this dichotomy. Law being God's Word to us that exposes our sins, makes us realize our helplessness, drives us to our knees in despair as we beg Him for forgivness.

Gospel is God's Word to us that speaks comfort since it proclaims justification by grace not works, upholds the cross of Christ and His substutionary sacrifice and atoning blood, fills us with forgiveness, light and the promised Holy Spirit. 

I often compare God's Law to an MRI whose task it to expose our disease but is helpless to cure us, while the Gospel is the necessary and effective medicine that cures us.

Any ideas to assist with this? Thanks ahead dof time.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Oct 16, 2004)

The law/gospel scheme of Lutheranism is similar. Covenant Theology goes deeper though. It explains why there is a law/gospel distinction and how they fit properly together rather than opposed to eachother. Covenant theology teaches the law/gospel paradigm as the covenant of works/ covenant of grace. CT further develops federalism and makes it a centerpiece in understanding the gospel. Lutheranism doesn't seem to go into such detail about it.


----------



## JohnV (Oct 16, 2004)

I wasn't aware that they make this distinction. Does this mean that when they read Scripture they say, "This text is law" or, "This text is gospel"? Would they infer by this that some texts are not law and some texts are not gospel?

If this is the case then it does differ with Covenant Theology, for it teaches that the law and the gospel are to be seen throughout the whole. So to say that love fulfills all the law and the gospel is exactly the same as saying that love fulfill all the gospel and the law. It cannot be that priority is given to one at the expense of the other, because the one and the other are equally fulfilled by love in the same action.

I am not familiar with Lutheran theology. I only know that it changed after Luther died, and that since then it has changed again. If I remember Schaff has a history of that in his Creeds of Christendom.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Oct 16, 2004)

I think they do read "this text as law" and "this text as gospel". BUt I like to think of Lutheranism as more a stunted growth of covenant theology. Calvin used similar language as well as Ursinus. But Ursinus in particular defined the Law as we would the covenant of works. So, we just removed some more layers of the onion metaphorically speaking than the Lutherans did, in my opinion.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Oct 16, 2004)

Hi Globachio ,
Please click on the link in my post for signature requirements.
Thanks!


----------



## Ianterrell (Oct 17, 2004)

Van til said that while Calvinist/Reformed theology focuses on the authority of scripture, Lutheran theology came to emphasize the doctrine of justification of faith alone. There is a book about the development of Calvin's Covenant Theology that was only recently released, its called The Binding of God. One of the chapter's looks at Luther's covenant theology.


----------



## cupotea (Oct 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> Hi Globachio ,
> Please click on the link in my post for signature requirements.
> Thanks!



Okay. I think I got it now. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## cupotea (Oct 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ianterrell_
> Van til said that while Calvinist/Reformed theology focuses on the authority of scripture, Lutheran theology came to emphasize the doctrine of justification of faith alone. There is a book about the development of Calvin's Covenant Theology that was only recently released, its called The Binding of God. One of the chapter's looks at Luther's covenant theology.



Now that would be interesting. I'll check Amazon or Christianbooks to see if I can find it.

From what I've read here and elsewhere, it seems the Lutheran emphasis on Law/Gospel is much more restrictive than Covenant theology. 

Could it be said that the Lutheran dichotomy is more personal, i.e., "Is this text Law or Gospel for me?", while Covenant theology is more comprehensive, taking into consideration the totality of God's working with mankind?


----------



## cupotea (Oct 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Globachio_
> The Binding of God. One of the chapter's looks at Luther's covenant theology.
> I'll check Amazon or Christianbooks to see if I can find it.



Okay, looked it up and it's available. But not sure about it because the recommendations seem rather dubious. Any help here? Any good Purians read "The Binding of God" and recommend it? Or would there be something else to help me wrap my head around covenant theology?


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Oct 18, 2004)

If you would like to learn more about covenant theology then here's a few recommendations in order of difficulty. 

The Westminster Standards 
The Christ of the Covenants by O Palmer Robertson
The Marrow of Modern Divinity by Edward Fisher (with notes by Thomas Boston)
The Economy of the Covenants by Herman Witsius.

[Edited on 18-10-2004 by puritansailor]


----------



## cupotea (Oct 19, 2004)

> The Economy of the Covenants by Herman Witsius.



I've already got a copy of the Westminster Standards. So I ordered Witsius' book.

Thanks for your assistance. Since I'm already a "5-point Lutheran", I may as well learn more about covenant theology.

In Christ's GLorious Name


----------



## Areopagus (Oct 19, 2004)

Globachio,

I suggest you do a balanced study. Don't become so immersed in one study that you forget there's a balance. 

Dustin...


----------



## cupotea (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Areopagus_
> Globachio,
> 
> I suggest you do a balanced study. Don't become so immersed in one study that you forget there's a balance.
> ...



Thanks for the suggestion. I hope to balance things off with the West. Confessions, some Puritans, and another source or two.

BTW, I used to live in San Antonio, back in the early '70s. Loved the place. I hope to go back next year for a visit and show my wife around a bit. A beautiful city.

Thanks again for your concern.

In Christ


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Globachio_
> Thanks for your assistance. Since I'm already a "5-point Lutheran", I may as well learn more about covenant theology.


A 5-point Lutheran! You are indeed a rare breed. It's hard to find "Luther" Lutherans these days. 

You may also enjoy reading the 3 Forms of Unity if you haven't already. (The Belgic Confession, Heidleburg Catechism, and the Canons of Dordt). They Dutch Reformed Confessions. They were written around the same time as the Lutheran Confessions and you can tell there was some interaction there. 

[Edited on 19-10-2004 by puritansailor]


----------



## Scott (Oct 20, 2004)

Kevin:

It is great to have a Lutheran on the board. I think there is allot we Reformed can learn from Lutherans. 

On your point, a quick summary of the Reformed position is in Chapter 29 of the Westminster Confession of Faith. Paragraphs 6 and (especially 7) seem most relevant:



> VI. Although true believers be not under the law, as a covenant of works, to be thereby justified, or condemned; yet is it of great use to them, as well as to others; in that, as a rule of life informing them of the will of God, and their duty, it directs and binds them to walk accordingly; discovering also the sinful pollutions of their nature, hearts, and lives; so as, examining themselves thereby, they may come to further conviction of, humiliation for, and hatred against sin, together with a clearer sight of the need they have of Christ, and the perfection of his obedience. It is likewise of use to the regenerate, to restrain their corruptions, in that it forbids sin: and the threatenings of it serve to show what even their sins deserve; and what afflictions, in this life, they may expect for them, although freed from the curse thereof threatened in the law. The promises of it, in like manner, show them God´s approbation of obedience, and what blessings they may expect upon the performance thereof: although not as due to them by the law as a covenant of works. So as, a man´s doing good, and refraining from evil, because the law encourageth to the one, and deterreth from the other, is no evidence of his being under the law; and, not under grace.
> 
> VII. Neither are the forementioned uses of the law contrary to the grace of the gospel, but do sweetly comply with it; the Spirit of Christ subduing and enabling the will of man to do that freely, and cheerfully, which the will of God, revealed in the law, requireth to be done.


----------



## cupotea (Oct 22, 2004)

> . It's hard to find "Luther" Lutherans these days.



Tell me about it! The ELCA is apostate. The LCMS is liberal-headed-in-the-same-direction-and-it-won't-be-long. Though I'm rostered ELCA I haven't met, prayed with, or communed with any of their bishops or pastors since 1997. Spend most of my spare time with PCA.

I've got a copy of the Heidelburg Confessions, though I haven't given it much study, other than to note that it's pastoral in nature. I'll check out the others online. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## cupotea (Oct 22, 2004)

> Paragraphs 6 and (especially 7) seem most relevant
> 
> 
> > Interesting. It sounds a lot like the Lutheran Confession's "Third Use of the Law" - of which we (Lutherans) give very little attention.


----------



## Scott (Oct 27, 2004)

Kevin: Isn't the Wisconsin Synod very conservative?


----------



## cupotea (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scott_
> Kevin: Isn't the Wisconsin Synod very conservative?



Yes, they're an orthodox group. But very small. Centered in the northern midwest. However, there is one congregation in the Baltimore area, thought I'm not familiar with it. 

BTW, I'm enjoying Witsius. Not as hard a read as I thought. But unless one is a Latin & Hebrew scholar, skipping over some of his quotations is required. 

In Christ,
revkev


----------



## yeutter (Nov 3, 2004)

I have found LCMS parishes to be all over the board liturgically and theologically. Liturgically, some I have visited differed little from a high church Anglican parish. Others I have visited were almost fundamentalist. Still others were, sadly, liberal. Most of the conservative Lutherans I know are strong on origianl sin and total depravity and God's soveriegn election. They differed from the Reformed on the understanding of Grace.

The Heidelberg Catechism was origianlly written as an apologetic to defend why the Reformed faith was really compatable with Lutheranism and the 1540 version of the Augsburg Confession. 

The part of the Book of Concord I am most troubled by is the Saxon Visitation Articles. They highlight the difference between the Reformed and Lutherans. The use of the Law and the understanding of Grace are almost as big of issue seperating the Lutheran and Reformed as are how we understand the sacraments.


----------

